# Violet Blue? - Pic Heavy



## BenefitAddict (Aug 19, 2008)

M'kay so my hair has this weird, very light, very blonde, slightly sandy, cool-warm color to it. It has a zillion hues of blonde in it, and lucky for me, it's O' naturel, so everyone says it's one of my best features and stuff, but I've been thinking about coloring it bluish-purple!

You see, my hair inspiration is Raquel Reed. She went purple once, and I luvv'd it.







Anyway, I have been looking for dyes of this extravagant color, and the best match I have found so far is Manic Panic's Ultra Violet, which looks like this when applied correctly:






Except I'm worried that I'll never be able to wash it out completely because of my blonde hair. And there is no way a bleach could copy my strange coloring!
Also I'm kind of worried about staining the shower purple. How often should I shampoo?


----------



## Nox (Aug 19, 2008)

I think you might actually be okay.  Blues and Purples tend to not wanna stick to hair as well as dyes containing yellow.  Manic Panic is semi-permanent, and even stickier in hair that has been processed with developer.  If you are going to do it on your virgin hair, the color should slide off over time with very little left over residue.  As it fades out, because it's violet, it should look kinda cool in your hair, since it's naturally blonde, it will cancel out all natural warm tones and look more ashy/champagne/platinum.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 20, 2008)

As long as it's not teal. You should be fine, I have to bleach my blonde hair almost 4 times just to get it to fade. I believe I had Fishbowl by Special Effects.
Manic Panic also isn't as bad as SE when it comes to sticking. So you should be fine.


----------



## widdershins (Aug 31, 2008)

I have very light natural blond hair and I dyed mine with Manic Panic's Aftermidnight Blue and it actually did stain it. It was this funky gray green teal color until it grew out and I could cut it. But then the stuff I used was darker than what you're looking at--but just a friendly word of warning!


----------



## nibjet (Sep 1, 2008)

It's going to fade out kind of greyish, but purple typically lifts out of hair better than other colors. When you're ready to get rid of it, have your stylist do a soapcap and it should pull whatever hasn't faded off your hair at that point. When you shampoo, I'd only do it every other day, and in cold water, that will help hold the color in better. 

I think Special Effects dye in "Wildflower" is closer to the color you're wanting than the manic panic.


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

crazy but i like it


----------

